# Christmas Thread 2010: What'd you do and/or what'd you get?



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 14, 2010)

Been wanting anything for Christmas? Guitars, amps, effects, cd's, video games, ect....


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 14, 2010)

^

 + Ultra

And I got my Christmas bonus today too..... more than enough to actually get one. Now I must fight the Temptations.

OHHHH, THE TEMPTATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Xodus (Dec 14, 2010)

7321. I got it as an early gift.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 14, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


>


Looks cool... what is it exacxtly? ( Keep in mind I don't know too much about this kind of stuff)


----------



## DesertBurst (Dec 14, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Looks cool... what is it exacxtly? ( Keep in mind I don't know too much about this kind of stuff)



a gift from Satan. it will eat your amps alive.

http://www.fractalaudio.com/products-fa-axefx.html


----------



## Origin (Dec 14, 2010)

Just bought what I wanted.  But now I'm out of room so I need a 7-space stand.  It's on the list.

...It's the only thing on the list haha.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 14, 2010)

I want a Sony Camera that can shoot pretty good video so I can start making youtube video's again.


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 14, 2010)

Peavey Valveking
Tuner pedal
hookers


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 14, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Peavey Valveking
> Tuner pedal
> hookers



and Blackjack?

In fact, forget about the Valveking and the Tuner pedal.


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 14, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


>



^ This


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 14, 2010)

Sleep.

EDIT: And Alan (avatar) to release a new album.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 14, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> + Ultra
> 
> ...



Don't fight em! Just buy one!




Myself, I want KRKs, a new Prestige, and band merch, all of which are happening


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 14, 2010)

an addendum, I just ordered $50 worth of strings from juststrings.com.

6 Custom sets of Daddario 52-B, 42-A#, 30-B, 22w-E, 14-A, 11-C#, 07-A#


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 14, 2010)

I asked for some guitar funk, pots/switches and fun stuff mostly. We'll see what the wife trucks in when the time comes.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Dec 15, 2010)

To never, ever, ever, ever have to hear on my radio Mariah Carey singing "All I Want For Christmas" ever again.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 15, 2010)

Been wanting world peace for Christmas for the past 2000 years. A person can dream, can't they? 

In all honesty, there's too much to list for all the equipment I'd ever want. Maybe one o' demz Line 6 Spider Valve heads.


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 15, 2010)

For Christmas I want no more Christmas.


----------



## Jexey (Dec 15, 2010)

axe fx / equipment for the weight room. petrucci would totally dig my style


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 15, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> + Ultra
> 
> ...



Get out of here, Dewey! You don't want no part of this shit!


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 15, 2010)

Nothing.

(The most brutal present of them all.)

But seriously, nothing. I have all I want. I am content.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 15, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


>




+ 8 string Agile. A septor.
+ 5 string bass guitar. Anything.

Then I'm done with buying!
Well, maybe a new interface...


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 15, 2010)

A new hoodie (getting one from my sister), and a camera (getting one from my mom).

Everything else guitar-wise, I can't afford, right now.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm getting an Agile Septor Elite 727 for christmas, but have to wait till May for it to arrive 

everyone wants an Axe-FX, so i don't (but i actually do )


So realistically either a new cab ( Orange, Avatar, or Mesa will do) 

or 

a new head, i really want to try a Bugera 6202 or Fireball 60


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm getting a poster, a guitar pick made of Abalone, probably an Animals as Leaders sweater. I want some more band merch. Going to talk to my family about helping me get a basic amp so I can have some volume


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 15, 2010)

Guess what guys...I already have an Axe Fx, and it is in fact as cool as they say ^_^


----------



## jymellis (Dec 15, 2010)

to watch my kids open their presents and a flourecent green dimarzio strap from my green dot.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Don't fight em! Just buy one!



They won.



SchecterWhore said:


> Get out of here, Dewey! You don't want no part of this shit!



It sounds expensive.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2010)

Win! Goes that mean December 25th NAD?


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Win! Goes that mean December 25th NAD?



Well if it gets here before Christmas, I'm sure as hell not gonna wait to open it. 

Honestly, I priced out all different kinds of traditional rigs, but it just made sense to get the Axe now. In the long run, building a rig around the Axe doesn't cost that much more than a traditional setup with a quality head. And the Axe is infinitely more portable, which is really important to someone like me who travels for work.

Coincidentally, I'm trying to get on a project in Australia. Tell your country to quit being stingy with the work visas, NOW!!!!!

EDIT: Damn, that was fast. Got my tracking number in just over an hour.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 15, 2010)

Same thing I ask for every year:

Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## teqnick (Dec 15, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Same thing I ask for every year:
> 
> Scarlett Johansson.



This man is smart, and speaks gospel.

Although I would want Hettie Butler.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 15, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Same thing I ask for every year:
> 
> Scarlett Johansson.



She's finally single again; divorcing that pretty boy.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 15, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Same thing I ask for every year:
> 
> Scarlett Johansson.





I've already received my Christmas present: a monster PC courtesy of my dad! Other than that, I kinda hope I'll get some extra cash to throw around. Otherwise, I'm grateful for my many blessings.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 15, 2010)

NSFW..but i want a SNL D*CK IN A BOX


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 15, 2010)

^

You want to receive Dick-in-a-Box? Or you want to give one?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 15, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> ^
> 
> You want to receive Dick-in-a-Box? Or you want to give one?



you are offering??!!!! )


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 15, 2010)

Just Splatterhouse for the Xbox 360 is all I want. Apart from that money for a new guitar. But Bianca Beauchamp would be nice.


----------



## Randy (Dec 15, 2010)

A plane ticket, a moving truck and a few free tanks of gas.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Randy said:


> A plane ticket, a moving truck and a few free tanks of gas.




i would kill for some free gas


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 15, 2010)

Phenom II x6 oc'ed to 4ghz!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 15, 2010)

If I get any extra cash I'll try and get a tubed head finally


----------



## MikeH (Dec 15, 2010)

My present is currently on its way. Pod X3.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 15, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a jam sesh with Peter Wichers.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 15, 2010)

My girlfriend's parents are getting me an I Declare War hoodie ( /flameshield )
My parents are finally going to let me open/ wear the class ring I bought 
I think that's all I'm getting. My bestfriend might be giving me a clay pot he made in pottery class.

What I'm most looking forward to though, is spending the day AFTER Christmas with my girlfriend's family, and seeing the look on her face when I give her her new sterling silver necklace


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 17, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> My girlfriend's parents are getting me an I Declare War hoodie ( /flameshield )
> My parents are finally going to let me open/ wear the class ring I bought
> I think that's all I'm getting. My bestfriend might be giving me a clay pot he made in pottery class.
> 
> What I'm most looking forward to though, is spending the day AFTER Christmas with my girlfriend's family, and seeing the look on her face when I give her her new sterling silver necklace


Niice!


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Dec 17, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Same thing I ask for every year:
> 
> Scarlett Johansson.





And a road bike 

And there's this girl...(in a realistic sense)


----------



## Thaeon (Dec 18, 2010)

A custom guitar, Axe Fx Ultra, JH Audio 16 Pro IEMs, Sennheiser ew 300 IEM G3, a Crunch Lab/Liquifier set for my UV777, a Tungsten Trem Block, and a set of stainless trem springs.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Dec 18, 2010)

> Same thing I ask for every year:
> 
> Scarlett Johansson.



You sir just won the whole entire thread.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 18, 2010)

Some new pants, more band tees, and maybe some new pickups for my main axe. Hell I'd even be happy with a JB/Jazz set for it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 18, 2010)

My health back


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 18, 2010)

I wanna get a Bare Knuckle Miracle Man, my goal is to find a bridge pickup with lots of power and confidence for a basswood body.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 18, 2010)

jymellis said:


> to watch my kids open their presents and a flourecent green dimarzio strap from my green dot.



I approve of this color.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 18, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> I wanna get a Bare Knuckle Miracle Man, my goal is to find a bridge pickup with lots of power and confidence for a basswood body.




You and me both man. But nobody I know is gonna spend like $150 on me for a bridge pickup.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 19, 2010)

$150 a pickup????!


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 19, 2010)

a fucking 7 string


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 19, 2010)

Skin Coffin said:


> a fucking 7 string


Yeah I could go for one of those too. What kind?


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> $150 a pickup????!




Well the 7 string Miracle Man is $150, so I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say that the 6 string version I want is around $120.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 20, 2010)

AKG K702 reference 'phones. Only present I know I'm getting.


----------



## Asrial (Dec 20, 2010)

Gamer equipment
TONS of CDs
A POD X3 (But I know I will not get it ._.')
A planet waves cable kit
A new monitor for my computer

And this:




Because a regular mug isn't big enough!!!


----------



## Bekanor (Dec 20, 2010)

Locking tuners for my Edwards LP.

An OFR for my DK2M.

New pickups for said DK2M.

A couple of tremol-nos.

An 8 ohm THD hot plate (just moved into an apartment, Mark V is loud as fuck).

A Richie Kotzen Tele.

Alan Wake.

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood.

A new computer chair (mine is splitting, sinking, and generally unpleasant to be around).

A new desk.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 20, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Well the 7 string Miracle Man is $150, so I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say that the 6 string version I want is around $120.



I want an open poled Miracle Man, 6 string. That's 99 pounds, or about $150. And that's the cheapest. A calibrated covered set is 210 pounds or $326.


----------



## death of k (Dec 20, 2010)

ohh... a simple *ENGL Invader 150 -> AxeFX Ultra (w. pedal board) -> Mesa Full Stack* would be nice...

other than that, some cash to put into my kit. just started up with a band (Sairen, out of halton region Ontario) so *a nice dirty China, and some splashes* are in order methinks.

oh yeah, and Summer Glau. The things I'd do...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 22, 2010)

I want(and am getting) an Otamatone!


Me and a few of my friends are going to be getting them and start an Otamatone ensemble! We're going to try to make it an official school club because my schools band director thought it was cool!




Other then that, I see a Herotap X5A(Android tablet), and a preorder for Assassin's Creed Brotherhood.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 22, 2010)

^SPERM FLUTE


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 23, 2010)

I want some money.


----------



## MFB (Dec 23, 2010)

L.L. Bean slippers
Hanes ComfortSoft underwear
Dark Tower V : Wolves of Calla
Dark Tower VI : Song of Susannah
Dark Tower VII : The Dark Tower

That's right bitches - a pair of slippers, underwear, and three books. So what if I'm an old man!


----------



## AcousticMinja (Dec 23, 2010)

YOU. 

I kid.
I want my friends and family to be happy and for my friend to get his health back in order...
Other than that, I got my tele and I'm happy with it! 

Hope everyone has a good one soon!


----------



## groph (Dec 23, 2010)

I hardly remember what I asked for, if anything really.

Well I did ask for a SL+ module for my RM100, we'll see if that turns up. Aside from that, everything is pretty much a surprise besides the clothes I'm getting (bitchin pea coat in there somewhere, get in line ladies).


----------



## DVRP (Dec 23, 2010)

But in all seriousness. I just want to move out.


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 23, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Just Splatterhouse for the Xbox 360 is all I want. Apart from that money for a new guitar. But Bianca Beauchamp would be nice.



Dude, her bewbs are like the size of the sun. 

I, too, would like some 360 stuff...including a system itself haha. I just got paid and am expecting some Christmas money so LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN! Oh, and I would like to tell my family and friends how much they mean to me....?


----------



## liamh (Dec 23, 2010)

LL bean ftw


----------



## spattergrind (Dec 23, 2010)

+1092384710239857012938 on the AxeFx Ultra
Ibanez RG2228 or any really good 8 string
Focusrite Liquid Saffire 56
Pro Tools 9
Audio Technica ATH-M50
LED TV
uhhhhhhh, hmmmm what else......

and +1 on dewey cox



You cant love music and not love that movie....lol


----------



## Murmel (Dec 23, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


>



My God yes! 

I hate getting presents.. But, if there's anything I'd want it's a Pod HD400. The 300 lacks a couple of features and the 500 is way to expensive, so I have to get the middle child 
I did see a present that looks very much like a Pod HD under the tree..


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 23, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> My health back



+1 My Christmas gift won't be coming until closer to February... ileostomy reversal surgery! Going back to normal FTW!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm gonna steer down the corny road a little bit and suggest we start a thankfulness thread. Just say what you're thankful for this holiday season. We need a positive thread, eh? 


My house was/is pending foreclosure on the 10th due to Wells Fargo fucking us in the mortgage process (which we have recently found out they are notorious for doing, and I mean notorious). We've consistently paid diligently but we received a letter saying that no payment has been logged (on their end) for two whole years... It was looking that someone pocketed our money for all this time and we were to lose our beautiful home, but things are turning in our favor. It seems like the "good guys" might win for once. And I am thankful for this.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 24, 2010)

Good to hear things might be working out! I suppose I'm thakful for the job I managed to get, which though temporary, is helping me fund a NGD. I'm also thankful to my family, friends and also the friends I've made on this site, who have supported me and given me advice when I've been a whiney emo bastard. 

Merry Christmas everyone, may the NGD God be generous to you.


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 24, 2010)

it's been a rough year for me. my family has filed for bakruptcy and we're really deep in the hole. christmas will be fairly bad this year, and i just got fired from my job.

but i'm thankful for just being here, and having something to come home and waste time doing. and you guys all have helped me get better at a lot of things.

thanks SS.org!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 24, 2010)

I figured I'd just say it now.

Merry Christmas, ............s 

Seriously though, I hope you all have a great day when it finally gets to you (we in Australia are in the future ). Thankfully, irrespective of what other crap is going on, there is something that can make you forget about it for at least a day.

All the best,
Mischa/Demoniac


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Mischa! Hope you can those few things you were after! 

Also, for future people like us, they day is upon us in less than 3 hours.


----------



## Blackheim (Dec 24, 2010)

This has been a tough year, my mom pass away on March...

But I am thankful because she gave a lot of her in life and made of me a good man, I met the most beatiful woman in the world and I discovered this web site!!

Happy holidays for all of you people and happy new year!!

Keep it metal


----------



## petereanima (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Mischa, all the best to you and your family!

And to everyone else here!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas Mischa =)

Happy Holidays to everyone else here as well!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas, Mischa!


----------



## Darren James (Dec 24, 2010)

It's been a good year for me I must say. New promotion at work and them paying for the schooling, couldn't ask for anything else. Also receiving an ec1000 and a framus cobra (which sounds great) that I had been waiting for some time to finally get. 

Finally, this site has been one of the best things to happen as well. I've been a member to other sites(ones that don't involve music also) and nothing compares to the people on here. Couldn't ask for anything better. 

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm thankful for my family, friends, and the people in the SS community. Without my family I would have no support in my music, without my friends I wouldn't have people I can jam with, talk to ect... And to Everyone in the SS community for dealing with all my questions and helping me out since I don't know a lot about amplifiers, speakers, ect.., thank you for the spread of knowledge and everyone I hope you all have a wonderful holiday


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Daiephir (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## liamh (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry christmas guys!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 24, 2010)

Now I'm not one for the holidays..but I am going into the new year with a 4.0 gradepoint average and some interesting new personal prospects on the horizon, so I can't do much (much is key word) complaining. Gotta enjoy the good things no matter how small


----------



## groph (Dec 24, 2010)

Since my dad works a 12 hour dayshift tomorrow (Christmas day), we opened up all of our shit earlier tonight.

I did end up getting the Randall SL+ module, but it's still in the mail so it should be around in a week or so. A new gear day thread will be made, pictures will be taken care of my new camera.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 24, 2010)

I want this for Christmas LOL.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah you heard, Merry Christmas 

Let us not forget what Christmas is truly about: presents


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas to y'all! ... And yeesss, presents. I'm getting a CrunchLab 7 tomorrow installed in my DC727, hopefully


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 24, 2010)

I want a friggin 8 string


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Cynic (Dec 24, 2010)

I got a new git amp and a five string bass!


----------



## Randy (Dec 24, 2010)

^
Woah! Epic.

So far I've got a watch from my friend. No idea what else I've got incoming.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas mofos.


----------



## Origin (Dec 25, 2010)

Fuck yeah Christmas. No work or school for a period that's become unfathomable.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry X-mas to all!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry CHRISTmas guys!


Hope you all have a great Christmas and God Bless, H.R.

P.S.
Guys who get AxeFX, new guitars, or anything that deals with guitars.
Don't shred too hard.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 25, 2010)

Murry Crushmus.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Dec 25, 2010)

Shut up and appreciate the sentiment. 

And don't be a dick to anyone today. That's not cool. 

Also: if only christians are able to say Merry Christmas then only vikings can say Thursday. I may be an atheist but you guys can still appreciate it.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Dec 25, 2010)

Peace and Blessings be upon you all brothers.


----------



## Skin Coffin (Dec 25, 2010)

No! We are forgetting the true meaning of Christmas! The birth of Santa!


----------



## Dan (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes folks. Let us not forget the true meaning of christmas......


----------



## Dan (Dec 25, 2010)

*Brief & Accurate Description of gear/guitar:
*Boxes of frankincense and myrrh. Unwanted birthday presents. Got some gold though, thats pretty cool* 

Modifications (if any): *none*

Accessories (hardshell case etc): *Both come boxed in some pretty cool boxes.*

Location (City,State or City,Country): *Bethlehem, Palestine. However you can reach me in Nazareth if needs be*

Contact Info (No Phone #s)
*Just pray, its cool ill pick up*

References Required (eBay or other forum userid): *My dad has all the Itrader in the world and over 9000 feedback on ebay?*

Price (include currency and if firm/obo): *Looking to trade for an axe fx or blackmachine B2, not even the son of god can cut the queue on Dougs waiting list *

Pictures:















*


----------



## matt397 (Dec 25, 2010)

I fucking hate christmas with a passion. But hey, Merry Xmas to all you ss.org bretheren.







































































It can't be unseen


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas guys!  
I got fuzzy pajamas! And I'm getting a Jackson DKMG tomorrow.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas!

We got a dusting of snow here, so technically we get a white Christmas. I got to ring in Christmas by playing StarCraft II with my brother-in-law all night.


----------



## liamh (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry christmas faggots!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Xmas, SS.org


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 25, 2010)

JPhoenix19 said:


> We got a dusting of snow here, so technically we get a white Christmas.


 
We got 5 inches yesterday


----------



## kmanick (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry X-mas guys!
I got these today and I'm going skiing for the week!!
Boooyah!!!!


----------



## Asrial (Dec 25, 2010)

I got a fucking gamer-screen!
And my bubba keg! I can die happy now <3


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 25, 2010)

Got a new camera for christmas and it totally kicks ass. Sony Cybershot DSC W350. I'll get a youtube video of a cover later today. So far the video quality on 720p is sick, can't wait to use the 1080p setting  
Edit: Color is black if you wanted to know.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry fucking christmas, you fucking fucker. PS - hope you got bolloxed.


----------



## ry_z (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh, what's this I see?














Why, it's an Audio-Technica AT-LP120-USB!  

Surely, such a magnificent device requires a proper introduction?













(Don't worry, that dust is on top of the dust cover  )

My first working turntable!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Dec 25, 2010)

PyramidSmasher said:


>



haha I got one too lol


----------



## ry_z (Dec 25, 2010)

liamh said:


> Merry christmas faggots!



Thanks for including us.







Happy holidays, people.


----------



## MFB (Dec 25, 2010)

^


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## MikeH (Dec 25, 2010)

I would say I pretty well cleaned house.

-POD X3
-Xbox Kinect w/ Uncaged
-Despicable Me DVD (yes, I asked for this )
-Cologne
-New undergarments
-A metric fuckton of candy
-$75 cash

I did pretty well and I'm satisfied. Now to buy monitors and get to recording.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 25, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Let us not forget what Christmas is truly about: presents


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 25, 2010)

You spelled "ladies and djents" wrong.


jk

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 25, 2010)

Vinyl is the superior format.

One of my most prized possessions is a mint King Crimson "In The Court of the Crimson King" original, from the month of its release. 

EDIT: 
Opinions... Turntable to USB on systems under $2000 always suck. 
Run it through your best speaker and mic it if you want to get the full analog warmth in a digital copy.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 25, 2010)

Awesome. Nice record as well. Now you are going to want to buy a bunch of vinyl, and instead of just buying the cd like you normally do, you will end up buying both. At least that is how it was for me anyway.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm posting this on my new F'n laptop, Hell Yeah!!!

Merry Christmas Guys!!!!!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 25, 2010)

awesome dude!!!! great score!!!we need a video of you scratching!!!

try this one out :


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Jesus day everyone. Let us remember that it is his birthday, and if he was real then he was hard as nails (No pun intended).


----------



## beneharris (Dec 25, 2010)

The Armada said:


> Vinyl is the superior format.
> 
> One of my most prized possessions is a mint King Crimson "In The Court of the Crimson King" original, from the month of its release.


yes... yes it is.

vinyl is so great. awesome turntable!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 25, 2010)

Well that's just rude 

Hope everyone had a great day yesterday, and bankrupted all their loved ones


----------



## liamh (Dec 25, 2010)

ry_z said:


> Thanks for including us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


MFB said:


> ^


 
I dont get it


----------



## ry_z (Dec 25, 2010)

liamh said:


> I dont get it





I'm gay.


----------



## Dan (Dec 25, 2010)

ry_z said:


> I'm gay.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Jesusland!

My christmas sucked penispump!

Didn't get shiet, didn't do anything...


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 25, 2010)

Christmas rocks sometimes.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 25, 2010)

Christmas is about Decembeard:


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 25, 2010)

I got my first ever pair of jeans. 

Also a sick knit hat and sweater.
Oh and some socks. Pretty good year. 

OH! And i grew out the trash 'stache a bi.


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2010)

Dude, totally got a metric fuckton of clothes, a NERF gun, a new Bamboo tab for home and a FUCKING UPRIGHT BASS! 

My sister got a matching cello, as well.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 25, 2010)

For once, I actually got nothing, and I'm quite glad about that.


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2010)

^
Everyday's Christmas for you, Adam. Shut up.


----------



## Opeth666 (Dec 25, 2010)

Only got a hoodie...with bills and everything my parents couldn't really do much as well as my girlfriend. I did take my girlfriend to the last weekend of the renessaince festival in houston and trans siberian orchestra in san antonio. Didn't get the ps3 or poweramp I was hopin for. Oh well. Hope everyone had a good christmas and stayed safe


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2010)

^
Well, it sounds like you guys had a great time, with the two things you did. Sorry to hear cash is tight. Hopefully things look better in that department, man. 

TBH, celebrating stuff you got for Christmas is bittersweet. I feel kinda like a dick bragging about stuff I got because I know there are less fortunate people who either don't have money or don't have friends/family to spend the holiday with.  I guess I just feel indebted to thank people for what they've given me because I'm not sure there's any other way to repay it.

I'll say this, I'm super appreciative just having my family around and being able to spend time with them. Likewise, and I know it sounds corny but fuck you, I'm saying it anyway lol I'm really thankful to have this place and all of you guys.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 25, 2010)

Cheers, son.

Im thankful for your two most recent avatars


----------



## Opeth666 (Dec 25, 2010)

Randy said:


> ^
> Well, it sounds like you guys had a great time, with the two things you did. Sorry to hear cash is tight. Hopefully things look better in that department, man.
> 
> TBH, celebrating stuff you got for Christmas is bittersweet. I feel kinda like a dick bragging about stuff I got because I know there are less fortunate people who either don't have money or don't have friends/family to spend the holiday with.  I guess I just feel indebted to thank people for what they've given me because I'm not sure there's any other way to repay it.
> ...



Exactly how I feel man! Granted wish I coulda gotten that one thing but it still coulda been. Worse. And +1 on the ss.org thing....group E hug!


----------



## Randy (Dec 25, 2010)

Except JoshuaLogan. Fuck him, even on Christmas.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 25, 2010)

I was very well blessed this Christmas.
I obtained a 6505+ Head with a Fender V-30 cabinet and a M-Audio Keystudio, Drum Superior 2.2, clothes, and having my family with me today.

Thank you Jesus for all you've done for me and for my family!!!



Hope you guys had an awesome Christmas!


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 25, 2010)

I got a Yamaha FG-75 Acoustic, Peavey Valveking 112 combo, a new CNB Pedalboard, and a couple cool Brootal Doodle t-shirts  Fuck yeah Santa Claus!!!

Merry Christmas biznitches


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 26, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> I got a Yamaha FG-75 Acoustic, Peavey Valveking 112 combo, a new CNB Pedalboard, and a couple cool Brootal Doodle t-shirts  Fuck yeah Santa Claus!!!
> 
> Merry Christmas biznitches



Valveking FTW!


----------



## renzoip (Dec 26, 2010)

Fist of all,

*MERRY XMAS SS.ORG!!*

My family, true to the hispanic tradition, celebrated Noche Buena (Xmas Eve) on the 24th, we had an amazing dinner (best baked mac and cheese I've ever have) and then some delicious panetone (peruvian fruit cake) and hot chocolate. At midnight we proceeded to opening the presents and I got the following:

- LG Optimus Android Mobile Phone
- Cologne (Thalium Sport, if anyone cares to know)
- Johnny Cupcakes Shirt
- Apple TV
- A 50lb set of free weights, which was a bitch to carry around

It was a good one!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 26, 2010)

-George Foreman Grill (a smaller one, mine is broken... Well I mean, I guess this one is MINE now.)
-Pod X3 (Wont be here til January 11th. Very popular Christmas present.)
-How To Beat Up Anyone (BUY IT)
-A shirt from a donut store by me.
-How to Survive a Garden Gnome Attack (A Book)


----------



## Antimatter (Dec 26, 2010)

A bunch of guitar strings, some weights and other exercise miscellania, Fallout: New Vegas, Dead Rising 2, and a Pod X3 (Now you guys get to hear the racket I make too  )


----------



## spattergrind (Dec 26, 2010)

Supra Dixon shoes needed these
Oakley Gascans I needed/wanted these
GPS 
Blender, can opener (the one I had was a piece of shit, lol) for my apartment

I have two more presents that never came yet so I have something musical coming 

Good Christmas so far!


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 26, 2010)

I got a 7 guitar stand case thing...............that I don't use or ever will..............though I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## ROAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Four boxes of Cap'n Crunch since I go through that shit
like crazy in my dorm.
A bunch of Wal-Mart gifts card, didn't know I shopped
there so much... 
And I got some cash for my Axe-Fx fund which is now my
Voodoo Labs Ground Controller fund...

Because I ordered my Axe-Fx on my own last week,
and it get's here Tuesday 

Happy Holidays Everyone 
(I personally don't celebrate Christmas, but it's cool
when your family does and gives you gifts!)


----------



## jymellis (Dec 26, 2010)

i got to see my mommy 
i got to watch my kids open their presents
got my wife a couple cool things (earings, giftcard)
i got 1 flourecent green 1 black dimarzio cliplok straps
gwar shirt
russian zombie vodka shrt
1000 tattoos book
a huge CK1 cologne set ( i dont wear cologne besides this stuff,best there is .smells "odd")
amazon giftcard from the inlaws. 
daddy got me this. its a SOG tactical tomahawk


----------



## Marcus (Dec 26, 2010)

I got Season 4 of Dexter and a 2TB external hard drive.
Yeah, I'm boring 

Although I've ended up with a little bit of cash left over so I'm well on the way to getting one of these!






Merry Christmas, ssorg


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 26, 2010)

1x Fuller tool box, now filled with virtually all my stuff





1x set of sweet chopsticks





1x Planet waves multi-purpose winder
1x That thing with heaps of allen keys on it
1x Fuller...thing...that I apparently need 





2x Excellent CD's





2x Excellent books






1x very happy tool box

EDIT:  I just realised while looking at that last picture - my old fucking shitty c*nt of a broken lemon oil bottle leaked so I've just cleaned the tray 

What did you guys get?


----------



## ugg im kyle (Dec 26, 2010)

My girlfriend got me the rust in peace live dvd! & the dave mustaine autobiography! Congrats man!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 26, 2010)

ugg im kyle said:


> My girlfriend got me the rust in peace live dvd! & the dave mustaine autobiography! Congrats man!



Good stuff, the CD came with it too  Good value eh.

The DVD is better than the CD for me.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 26, 2010)

I posted a thread about what I got, didn't see this one = too excited


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> ^
> Everyday's Christmas for you, Adam. Shut up.





I was wondering why it was showing me as having posted in this thread, now I know


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 26, 2010)

Starcraft 2
RG1421F (From myself)
Various band merch (from myself)
Inception 
Various amounts of iTunes credit, chocolate and moneys.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 26, 2010)

I got:

Shitloads of money
£20 HMV voucher
Earphones, Jack Daniels and Illy Coffee from my girl
Body Shop facial stuff, because the man that moisturises after he shaves will stay looking younger for longer 
A fully functional RC helicopter from my dad which I almost learnt how to master 
Some Turtle Beaches from my bro so I can pwn even more n00bs on MW2/Black Ops 

2010 Christmas presents are awarded the category: WIN.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 26, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i got to see my mommy
> i got to watch my kids open their presents
> got my wife a couple cool things (earings, giftcard)
> i got 1 flourecent green 1 black dimarzio cliplok straps
> ...



your dad wins "gift of Xmas total win" competition Jym!!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 26, 2010)

Jym's gift definitely rules. When I saw the picture I knew it was him.

I don't like posting everything I get on Christmas. When people ask I usually name off two or three things then say, "and some other awesome stuff". My family definitely isn't rich, but on Christmas we go all out, so to speak.

One of the best gifts was to see my family together for the first time in 10 years. Most of my family lives fairly close, but one group lives in Newfoundland and the uncle works on oil rigs. They finally had time to all come home for Christmas and it ruled. They think Christmas might be at their place next year because they don't want to stay there anymore.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 26, 2010)

I got:
FUZZY PAJAMAS!!
Halo: Reach (from myself)
Epic Mickey (total win, you must try it)
Acoustic and Electric strings
Class ring (from myself)
Rue 21 "Black" Cologne (gf's family)
Oscar the Grouch pajamas (also gf's family)
Some shirts
A muthafukkin NERF gun! 
And a Jackson DKMG that's custom finished. (NGD coming soon)

My Christmas kicked ass!


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 26, 2010)

Speaking of cologne, I got an Acqua di Gio gift set and a Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue gift set.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 26, 2010)

- Splatterhouse XBOX 360 game
- Rec 2 on DVD
- Keypad for my xbox controller
- The Walking Dead vol 1 & 2 graphic novels
- Gift cards (One of which I have used to buy Sybreed - The Pulse Of Awakening and Biomega vol 1)
- Monie


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 26, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> - Splatterhouse XBOX 360 game
> - Rec 2 on DVD
> - Keypad for my xbox controller
> - The Walking Dead vol 1 & 2 graphic novels
> ...



no inception 4 DVD box set???


----------



## jymellis (Dec 26, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> One of the best gifts was to see my family together for the first time in 10 years. Most of my family lives fairly close, but one group lives in Newfoundland and the uncle works on oil rigs. They finally had time to all come home for Christmas and it ruled. .


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 26, 2010)

Updated haul:

New desk...






Newish GNX3






Wii Fit (which is friggin awesome btw)






And a Cloudkicker shirt.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2010)

I got a Sony A/V receiver from my parents, that was pretty cool. Of course, now I have to spend a buttload for speakers in order to make use of the darn thing.


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 26, 2010)

Socks, jocks, and chocolate. 

And enough cash for four hundred and fifty watts of low G# fretless bass fury.






Only got a sodding 1x12 to try it through at home though; have to wait for the new year to get it to the studio and truly put it through its paces. And by "put it through its paces" I mean "give the singer permanent hearing damage."


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 26, 2010)

Sony Cybershot DSC-W350, it's a pretty freakin awesome camera. Shoots in 720p or 1080p video and takes HD pics, 4x optical zoom, and Carl Zeiss lenses which are killer, 14.1 mega pixels. For the price of under $150 you can't beat this.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 26, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


>



Same. Plus:







Unfortunately I bought those myself, the family got me a watch, a fancy shirt, and a few worthless things.

The pseudo-girlfriend/fuckbuddy got me/us a bunch of lube, a 'Japanese Sex Rope', and a cockring


----------



## groph (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah my family usually spends way too much during Christmas too but this year was slightly more reasonable since we've just done a bunch of renovations over the summer.

i gawt:

a Fujifilm S1600 - I'm not a "camera person" whatsoever but as long as it takes decent closeups I'm good. This was a total surprise

new 160GB Ipod Classic to replace my 4GB Nano

Dark gray/black peacoat that is snazzy as all fuck

Randall SL+ module for my RM100 head, this one's still in the mail, so there's an incoming NAD

amongst other shit. I got a Che Guevara shirt as well, only this one says "Che Guevara killed thousands of innocent people, tried to convince Castro to nuke the US and all you got was a trendy T-shirt. Vive La Liberal Ignorance!" from my mom, who is as of late a die hard right winger. I think the shirt is pretty funny, sticks it to those morons who get a Che shirt for no reason whatsoever without knowing a thing about what he actually did.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 26, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> The pseudo-girlfriend/fuckbuddy got me/us a bunch of lube, a 'Japanese Sex Rope', and a cockring



Pics in a PM or it didn't happen.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2010)

groph said:


> amongst other shit. I got a Che Guevara shirt as well, only this one says "Che Guevara killed thousands of innocent people, tried to convince Castro to nuke the US and all you got was a trendy T-shirt. Vive La Liberal Ignorance!" from my mom, who is as of late a die hard right winger. I think the shirt is pretty funny, sticks it to those morons who get a Che shirt for no reason whatsoever without knowing a thing about what he actually did.



Yeah, your mom is my hero.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 26, 2010)

Had a very nice dinner with the family on Christmas eve as we do every year. 

Got a bunch of $$ which is very nice as it put me at what I believe might just be enough for a sexy NGD. We shall soon see. Though I may wait until after NAMM just to be safe.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 26, 2010)

My dad basically gave me his old truck (on the condition he got to sell mine and keep the money). Fine with me, I got a truck with a Bluebook value of around $17000 for a truck valued around $6000. Plus it's 4 years newer, has about 40,000 less miles, leather interior, And THAT THANGS GOTT UH HEAMIIII!!!!!!





(not my actual truck, but same thing)





Also, I bought myself an Axe-FX Ultra, a Gator 6-space rack with 2-space drawer, some AKG studio phones, and in a few weeks I'll have my S7 Cobra.


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas folks 

I got some nice books: 
- The Devil's Apocrypha by John A. De Vito
- Being and Nothingness by Jean-Paul Sartre
- Hell's Corner by David Baldacci

Limited edition Psycroptic - (Ob)servant cd inc bonus dvd.

A laptop bag and a needle for a pickup player.

All in all I was really glad my family liked my presents a lot, which I wasnt that sure of.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 26, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> no inception 4 DVD box set???


 
Got the blu ray of it for my dad, which has 3 versions on it I believe.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 26, 2010)

for guitar stuff

a metronome that isn't on my computer
a push pull pot, and a standard
a dimarzio 4pdt on/on/on
a 3 way switch
a wrench holder 
a fret work kit from stew mac
and a soldering station (hakko 936)

Need my bare knuckles to make it over here so I can rewire this puppy, and credit card fraud BS to clear up ( my card was apparently jacked).


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 26, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Got the blu ray of it for my dad, which has 3 versions on it I believe.



he'll fall asleep watching it!!!!  sorry i had to Ross!!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd like to mention one gift I got, which was one of the Planet Wavers Pedalboard Cable Kit.

This thing fucking rules. All of the plugs are right angle, but I will get a few straight plugs for pedals that will line up with inputs juxtaposed to each other. It came with a free $10 Long & McQuade gift card.

I will probably go and buy another pedal, on top of the Turbo Tuner I ordered earlier.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 26, 2010)

So my dad took me to the local electronics store today and bought me a couple small Paradigm monitor speakers to use with my new A/V receiver to tide me over until I can get afford to buy bigger speakers, and so that I can actually *use* the A/V receiver he gave me.


----------



## lobee (Dec 26, 2010)

Gained about 7 pounds so for with most of that being cookie weight. Mom made 9 Martha Stewart-esque varieties of ridiculously good cookies. There was no hope. Or survivors. OMNOMNOM!


----------



## MFB (Dec 26, 2010)

L.L. Bean slippers (Mocassin style )
Underwear (Hanes = )
Dark Tower books V, VI, and VII
Nikon Coolpix
Magellan GPS
Pajama pants

And my personal favorite after the three main things I asked for (books, slippers and underwear) = a sweatervest


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2010)

^
Chick.Magnet.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 26, 2010)

Randy said:


> ^
> Hipster


.


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2010)

These days? Same thing.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 26, 2010)

I got a bitchin' remote control helicopter and money. With the money I bought myself an external hard drive and a wireless mouse and keyboard.

...The money was for a pair of shoes.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 26, 2010)

For all the spending I did this year, my haul is a rather humble one. 

2 PS3 Games (Sengoku Basara Samurai Heroes, Katamari Forever)
An Ebow. 
A few more pairs of black slacks that I wear a lot. 
2 days off (which is a big deal for me )


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 26, 2010)

i got some protein powder,
my ma is paying for my driving school,
i got drunk for the first time and i shitted myself


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 26, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> An Ebow.


Video. Right. Now.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 26, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> i got drunk for the first time and i shitted myself



I hope you're not lying.


----------



## jl_killer (Dec 27, 2010)

My sis got me one of these sweet stands!





Now I just need a couple more axes....


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 27, 2010)

I got money! $120, New Vegas, 4000 microsoft points, extremely comfortable plaid pajama pants, and stocking candy.


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 27, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> stocking candy.


To me, the stocking candy is one of the things I enjoy the most about Christmas.


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 27, 2010)

Got a couple books and a tad bit of cash.

Spend most of the holidays alone...
I saw my mom and stepdad for a couple hours and thats about it.

I had a lot of hopes for this Christmas , I didn't ask for anything I just wanted to not be alone I guess. I wanted to spend time with family and friends. 

I need a hug

Hopefully 2011 will be better. This year was probably one of the worst of my life (addiction,two horrible relationships, lost car and jobs and now i'm starting over from scratch)


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 27, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> i got drunk for the first time and i shitted myself



priceless


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> These days? Same thing.


----------



## Variant (Dec 27, 2010)

Myself an my fellow guit-fiddler bought NI expansion instruments for each other so we can sprinkle evil onto our music.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Dec 27, 2010)

Not only did I go swimming in the rain on xmas day, but I managed to totally stuff myself with unbelievably amazing turkey, ham, roast vegetables, loads of other things ranging from spinach & feta pastries to cous cous with roast vegetables too.

I drank an absolute shitload of Stella Artois, Chivas Regal and Johnnie Walker Black.

My girlfriend's 21st bday was today also, had a huge bbq with loads of booze. Basically the typical Australian non-religious xmas. Just hanging out with relatives.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 27, 2010)

As a gift this year, my sister finished the quilt that my mom started to make for me before she died back in 2002. Best gift I've ever received. Words do little to express my gratitude and love.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 27, 2010)

My girlfriend (with her Dad's help) put a sweet workbench in my garage.

Parents gave me the Peavey Ampkit link so I can run my guitar into my iPhone. Its pretty neat.

Got some cash too. Gotta invest in some tools now so I can put that workbench to use. Probably going to get an EHX POG 2 pedal as well.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 27, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> I hope you're not lying.


im not, how many 16 year olds can say they shitted themselves


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 27, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> im not, how many 16 year olds can say they shitted themselves


 
The past tense of shit is shat. Just sayin'.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 27, 2010)

synrgy said:


> As a gift this year, my sister finished the quilt that my mom started to make for me before she died back in 2002. Best gift I've ever received. Words do little to express my gratitude and love.


Wow dude, that's amazing. I can't even imagine how meaningful that gift is.

I got 25 bucks, 4 of it went to booze yesterday, my mom got my family a Wii... I'm hopefully gonna be getting a 7 string Epiphone Les Paul as a late Xmas/early/belated birthday gift to myself haha... 

Oh forgot, my brother waited till the last minute but he ordered me the Big 4 movie


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 27, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The past tense of shit is shat. Just sayin'.



Ross, you don't have to make fun of the boy because he _shatted_ himself.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 27, 2010)

Line6 POD X3
Xbox Kinect with Fighters Uncaged
$75 in cash, which will be spent on gas to TN
Several bathroom novelties such as deodorant, body wash, mouth wash, etc.
Lots of stocking candy
Despicable Me and Toy Story 3 (yes, I wanted these) 

I also bought my girlfriend a ring, which she loved. I know, I know. I've sold my soul.


----------



## misingonestring (Dec 27, 2010)

Dell Inspiron 1545 (works okay for gaming but is an improvement from what I was using)
A headset
Some T shirts
Denim Jacket
A pair of pants
and socks and underwear.


----------



## MFB (Dec 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> ^
> Chick.Magnet.







Prydogga said:


> .



Don't be hatin' when I go struttin' about in my new sweatervest, pajama pant and slippers combo stealin' all your women


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 28, 2010)

My haul:

- a pair of OP shoes (black with red plait)
- new hoodie
- Black novelty t-shirt that has a flatline ekg and says "For a minute there, you bored me to death"
- A huge dinner consisting of homemade (as in from scratch) au gratin potatoes, enchilada casserole, honey/orange/clove ham (the best I've ever had), mashed potatoes with brown gravy, and buttermilk biscuits. It was topped off with a slice of the best damned cheesecake ever...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 28, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The past tense of shit is shat. Just sayin'.



This.

I know a guy who did that, though...he's a colossal muppet.

Congrats, Xiphos


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 28, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> i got drunk for the first time and i shitted myself



Sounds like you had Mezcal; if so, then this is completely understandable.


----------



## Arterial (Dec 28, 2010)

just got a few music dvds and a 16gig USB, nothing major


----------



## Opeth666 (Dec 28, 2010)

ok major update...my girlfriend just surprised me with a brand new 160gig Playstation 3 with Black ops, Assasins Creed Brotherhood, and Gran turismo 5...uhh yeah this christmas just got 10000 times better.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 29, 2010)

$150

Some gift cards for food (epic score nothing better than free food when you have the munchies)

Some new Etnies (all black ), lots of beer and guitar books. 

And i got myself Fallout 3 (yeah I'm the guy that will only pay $20 for games). And a TS9 which i will be doing a NPD when i can take pics 

I also got a crap ton pics from my uncle, of when i was like 5 years old. 

And my biggest and bestest gift is!!! Agile Septor Elite coming in May


----------



## Richie666 (Dec 29, 2010)

Superior Drummer 2.0 (on sale half off - sweet!)

A french press and a really nice mug

Socks

A Carl Sagan book. Don't know which one, hasn't come yet

Still haven't received the girlfriend present yet, which should be pretty good


----------



## synrgy (Dec 29, 2010)

Richie666 said:


> Superior Drummer 2.0 (on sale half off - sweet!)
> 
> A french press and a really nice mug
> 
> ...



Buying a French Press was one of the best decisions I've ever made, hands down.  Enjoy!!

Also, +1 for Carl Sagan love.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 29, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Buying a French Press was one of the best decisions I've ever made, hands down.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Dec 29, 2010)

I got 2 buttons and a piece of string.

It's a shame though because the buttons don't match the ones on my shirt, but then I guess there's always next year


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 29, 2010)

Apparently there's another gift from the lady but it hasn't arrived yet.

It better be an instrument or I'm breaking up with her.



Jaaaaamie said:


> I got 2 buttons and a piece of string.
> 
> It's a shame though because the buttons don't match the ones on my shirt, but then I guess there's always next year



I hope you're not trying to be funny.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 29, 2010)

Richie666 said:


> Superior Drummer 2.0 (on sale half off - sweet!)
> 
> A french press and a really nice mug
> 
> ...



French press FTW! nowadays I got tired of electric grinders and bought a Zassenhaus manual mill (electric ones always freaking break). Nothing better than freshly ground, then pressed coffee. 

Coffee Snobbery also FTW!


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Dec 30, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Apparently there's another gift from the lady but it hasn't arrived yet.
> 
> It better be an instrument or I'm breaking up with her.
> 
> ...




Sorry yeah I was joking, I didn't get any buttons


----------

